# Anyone seen this one?



## KCBfalcon58 (Mar 20, 2006)

All I heard was a guy named Dave taken in Jackson Twp.


----------



## mpd5094 (Jun 20, 2005)

Runzos Outdoors posted that one on their Facebook on Tuesday of this week.


----------



## mack (Oct 6, 2008)

Saw a trail cam pic of it too.


----------



## fishgig (Mar 14, 2010)

Wow what a beast!


----------



## SB2 (Jun 9, 2009)

Don't know him personally but know a friend that does, Green scores 260 and may end up in the top 5 of Ohio Non-Typicials ever killed.


----------



## fireline (Jun 14, 2007)

I know the guy that got this deer, he sent me the trail cam pictures several days before he shot it and he texted me the night he got it and I went over to his house the next day and saw it and its huge.


----------

